# ¿Qué ya no confías en mí? (Interrogativas polares  o totales iniciadas con "qué" tónico)



## Sibutlasi

Hola a todos, 

En el español de Méjico (y no sólo en registro coloquial, también en el  lenguaje parlamentario y literario, según el CREA) es correcto formular  preguntas como las de (1):* 

(1)   a. ¿Qué (acaso) tienes miedo de morirte? ("Qué" + "acaso" es muy frecuente)
       b. ¿Qué ya te convenció el artista?
       c. ¿Qué tú se lo dijiste a mi papá? etc.
       d. ¿Qué tú te acuestas con ella?
       e. ¿Qué tú ya no me quieres?
       f. ¿Qué tú no tienes nada que hacer?
       g. ¿Qué no comes helado cuando estás nerviosa?
       h. ¿Qué no confías en mí?
       i. ¿Qué (acaso) no era el amor de tu vida?
       j. ¿Qué no les da tantita vergüenza? Etc.

Hechos a tener en cuenta en este tipo de construcción: 

a) el "Qué" lleva acento, como un interrogativo; no es un "que"  citativo/retórico (cf. "¿Que necesitas dinero? Pues trabaja"), ni un  complementizador, ni el "Qué" expletivo/comodín de "¿Qué vas, en  avión?";
b) *no *hay pausa  alguna entre ese "Qué" y lo que le sigue; 
c) lo que sigue al "Qué" es una estructura *sin *'huecos',distinta  de la de e.g. "¿Qué quieres tomar__?" (cf. "Quieres tomar un café?"  "*Quieres tomar___?", "*¿Qué quieres tomar un café?"); 
d) lo que sigue al "Qué" puede por sí mismo  constituir una pregunta  'polar' (= de las que se responden con un "Sí", "No", o  equivalentes),  por lo que el "Qué" *parece *redundante;
e) la estructura "¿Qué [+ predicación]?" también se interpreta a su vez en conjunto como una pregunta de polaridad;
f) finalmente, no *parece *haber diferencia semántica ni de uso entre las versiones con y sin el "Qué".

*Pregunta* *1*: ¿Se utilizan construcciones con esas propiedades también en *otros *países de Hispanoamérica?
*Pregunta 2*: ¿Es cierto lo que se aventura en f), o realmente hay diferencia entre las versiones con y sin "Qué"?

Saludos
_______

*Por cierto, hay en este foro una pregunta relacionada, del usuario "añosluz" (Nov. 2012), a la que no se dio en su día ninguna respuesta verdaderamente relevante.


----------



## Agró

Hola Sibutlasi, bienvenido.
Yo lo veo de forma radicalmente diferente.
Para mí, es una conjunción átona, y encajaría en este uso que recoge el DPD:

*2.9.* Introduce oraciones independientes que expresan diversos matices, entre los que cabe destacar los siguientes:

*d)* Asombro, generalmente en oraciones interrogativas: _«¿*Que* no quiere gas? ¿Pues qué quiere?»_ (Morales _Verdad_ [EE. UU. 1979]).

Sospecho que hay una elipsis de "¿(Es cierto) que tienes miedo?".
Se da muy a menudo también en catalán (donde tampoco se acentúa).


----------



## flljob

No es un uso generalizado en México. Yo lo he oído en Sonora por lo que, seguramente se usa en Chihuahua, Sinaloa y Baja California, cuando menos. Y creo que sin el interrogativo no hay diferencia.


----------



## Sibutlasi

Gracias, Agró, pero no hay nada que discutir en cuanto a que se trata de un "Qué" tónico: varios de los ejemplos que cito han sido recogidos por mí directamente de películas mexicanas (entre ellas recuerdo ahora "Arráncame la Vida", "Y tu mamá también", ...) y los hechos son como los describo en mi pregunta (excepto mis dudas respecto a f), claro). El "Que" al que Ud. se refiere es un "que" átono llamado a veces "citativo" o "retórico" y produce una construcción y una interpretación totalmente diferentes. Como puede ver, yo mismo hablo de él en mi punto a) para advertir a mis lectores de que no se trata de esos casos. Pero gracias aún así.


----------



## Sibutlasi

Gracias flljob. No obstante, yo sé que algunos hablantes lo usan en Puebla y tengo varias docenas de ejemplos recogidos en discursos parlamentarios que supongo reflejan un uso aceptado también entre personas educadas de la ciudad de México y quizá otras zonas del país. Está bien saber que también se da en el Noroeste. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Lurrezko

Tal como dice Agró, todos los ejemplos que citas más arriba son habituales en catalán y, por interferencia, en el castellano que se habla en Cataluña. Así que me suenan perfectamente naturales, pese a ser mexicanos. Pero no me parece que sea el caso de la entrada que aporta mi amigo Agró, el *que* de preguntas como _¿Que no quiere venir? Pues que se quede_, un uso que expresa algo parecido al asombro, al fastidio, etc. y que introduce una pregunta retórica. En el uso catalán (y en el castellano que se habla aquí) se dan todas las particularidades que citas. Abreviando, la respuesta que se espera es "polar": sí o no, con sus explicaciones pertinentes:
_
- ¿Que no quiere venir?
- Sí que quiere, pero no puede.

- ¿Que quieres un café?
- No, gracias, ahora no me apetece._

_- ¿Que tienes un lápiz?
- No, no tengo ninguno._

El uso que describes me parece exactamente el mismo. No me sorprende: si te quedas un tiempo en el foro verás que no es infrecuente que usos habituales en el español de Cataluña lo sean también en América: con la partícula *que* hay otros ejemplos, precisamente. 

Dicho esto, no entiendo de dónde se sigue que ese *que* deba escribirse con acento. Que no haya nada que discutir al respecto me parece discutible, perdón por la paradoja. Aunque en el tonema de la interrogación ese *que* sea levemente tónico (más que un *que* retórico, sin duda), de ello no se deduce que deba acentuarse: no es un pronombre interrogativo, es una conjunción. De hecho, con acento la frase me parece agramatical. Así se hace en catalán, en cualquier caso: la sintaxis me parece la misma en ambos idiomas.

Un saludo


----------



## Cal inhibes

Creo que debería haber una coma después del Qué. En Colombia se usa el Cómo, y pienso que las frases serían equivalentes:
Cómo! ¿Ya te convenció el artista?


----------



## Erreconerre

Sibutlasi said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> En el español de Méjico (y no sólo en registro coloquial, también en el  lenguaje parlamentario y literario, según el CREA) es correcto formular  preguntas como las de (1):
> 
> (1)   a. ¿Qué (acaso) tienes miedo de morirte? ("Qué" + "acaso" es muy frecuente)
> b. ¿Qué ya te convenció el artista?
> c. ¿Qué tú se lo dijiste a mi papá? etc.
> d. ¿Qué tú te acuestas con ella?
> e. ¿Qué tú ya no me quieres?
> f. ¿Qué tú no tienes nada que hacer?
> g. ¿Qué no comes helado cuando estás nerviosa?
> h. ¿Qué no confías en mí?
> i. ¿Qué (acaso) no era el amor de tu vida?
> j. ¿Qué no les da tantita vergüenza? Etc.
> 
> Hechos a tener en cuenta en este tipo de construcción:
> 
> a) el "Qué" lleva acento, como un interrogativo; no es un "que"  citativo/retórico (cf. "¿Que necesitas dinero? Pues trabaja"), ni un  complementizador, ni el "Qué" expletivo/comodín de "¿Qué vas, en  avión?";
> b) *no *hay pausa  alguna entre ese "Qué" y lo que le sigue;
> c) lo que sigue al "Qué" es una estructura *sin *'huecos',distinta  de la de e.g. "¿Qué quieres tomar__?" (cf. "Quieres tomar un café?"  "*Quieres tomar___?", "*¿Qué quieres tomar un café?");
> d) lo que sigue al "Qué" puede por sí mismo  constituir una pregunta  'polar' (= de las que se responden con un "Sí", "No", o  equivalentes),  por lo que el "Qué" *parece *redundante;
> e) la estructura "¿Qué [+ predicación]?" también se interpreta a su vez en conjunto como una pregunta de polaridad;
> f) finalmente, no *parece *haber diferencia semántica ni de uso entre las versiones con y sin el "Qué".
> 
> *Pregunta* *1*: ¿Se utilizan construcciones con esas propiedades también en *otros *países de Hispanoamérica?
> *Pregunta 2*: ¿Es cierto lo que se aventura en f), o realmente hay diferencia entre las versiones con y sin "Qué"?
> Saludos


No es un *que* interrogativo.
La oración es, desde mi punto de vista, una oración con elipsis; la oración completa sería algo como "¿Es verdad que tienes miedo de morirte?", "¿Será cierto que tienes miedo de morirte?".
O "¿Será cierto que ya no me quieres?"
Este *que *de las oraciones anteriores es una conjunción y puede ir con un _*qué*_ de interrogación: 
_*¿Que qué?*_


----------



## ACQM

Erreconerre said:


> No es un *que* interrogativo.
> La oración es, desde mi punto de vista, una oración con elipsis; la oración completa sería algo como "¿Es verdad que tienes miedo de morirte?", "¿Será cierto que tienes miedo de morirte?".
> O "¿Será cierto que ya no me quieres?"
> Este *que *de las oraciones anteriores es una conjunción y puede ir con un _*qué*_ de interrogación:
> _*¿Que qué?*_



Pues parece que los catalanes (y Agró, que es como si lo fuera  ) y los mexicanos estamos de acuerdo en esto. ¿Que Sibutlasi no lo está? Que nos expliqué por qué.


----------



## ACQM

Pensando pensando hay una cosa en la que Sibutlasi tiene razón, creo. Y es que los mexicanos dan una fuerza especial a ese "que" que no se da en Cataluña, por ejemplo, por eso parece tónico a nuestros oídos, sin estar separado del todo como cree Cal. Según como parecería que preguntan ¿Qué (tanto) no quieres sopa?, en vez de ¿(Me dices/Así) que no quieres sopa? Pues toma dos tazas.

Pero en los casos aquí propuestos parace una deformación de la pronunciación más que un qué realmente tónico "por derecho".


----------



## flljob

Erreconerre said:


> No es un *que* interrogativo.
> La oración es, desde mi punto de vista, una oración con elipsis; la oración completa sería algo como "¿Es verdad que tienes miedo de morirte?", "¿Será cierto que tienes miedo de morirte?".
> O "¿Será cierto que ya no me quieres?"
> Este *que *de las oraciones anteriores es una conjunción y puede ir con un _*qué*_ de interrogación:
> _*¿Que qué?*_



Lo que yo oigo es un claro *qué *interrogativo, que, cuando lo oí, me sonó rarísimo.

¿Qué no vas a ir? en lugar de ¿Que no vas a ir? La segunda denota sorpresa, la primera es una pregunta que podría sustituirse con ¿No vas a ir? La diferencia sería que con *qué* tiene un matiz de énfasis, pero el significado no cambia.
Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

Un *qué* interrogativo sería lo que apunta calinhibes: _¿Qué, no vas a ir?_ Pero aquí se habla de otra cosa, en eso estamos de acuerdo. Y tampoco se trata del *que *retórico que denota sorpresa. En mi opinión se trata del *que* que en Cataluña resulta tan natural y que tiene mayor énfasis que ese *que* retórico (y que, al decir de ACQM, los mexicanos pronuncian aún más tónico que nosotros). Pero que se pronuncie más o menos tónico no cambia la sintaxis de la oración, en mi opinión: yo no creo que sea un interrogativo, y por lo tanto no entiendo de dónde sale la tilde.

Un saludo


----------



## flljob

Ese _*qué *_no está generalizado en México. Se usa en el noroeste. Y como se dice en el primer mensaje, no hay una pausa entre el interrogativo y el resto de la pregunta. La tilde sale de que se pronuncia tónicamente.

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

flljob said:


> Ese _*qué *_no está generalizado en México. Se usa en el noroeste. Y como se dice en el primer mensaje, no hay una pausa entre el interrogativo y el resto de la pregunta. La tilde sale de que se pronuncia tónicamente.
> 
> Saludos



Sí, que no hay pausa también lo digo yo. Pronuncio frases como ésas cada día, doctor. Y sigo pensando que es la sintaxis, y no la pronunciación, la que obliga al uso de tilde en este caso. Pensarlo como interrogativo no tiene ningún sentido gramatical, en mi uso, y aún menos semántico.

Un saludo


----------



## Erreconerre

flljob said:


> Lo que yo oigo es un claro *qué *interrogativo, que, cuando lo oí, me sonó rarísimo.
> 
> ¿Qué no vas a ir? en lugar de ¿Que no vas a ir? La segunda denota sorpresa, la primera es una pregunta que podría sustituirse con ¿No vas a ir? La diferencia sería que con *qué* tiene un matiz de énfasis, pero el significado no cambia.
> Saludos



Para mí el *qué* interrogativo es algo muy diferente al de las oraciones de la pregunta. Un *qué* interrogativo se puede separar del resto de la oración, por ejemplo:
--¿Qué? ¿No confías es mì?

Pero "¿_Que no confías en mí_?" es lo mismo que "¿Dices que no confías en mí?"


----------



## Sibutlasi

[Respuesta a ACQM #9 "<...>¿Que Sibutlasi no lo está? Que nos expliqué por qué"]. 

Si le parece suficiente, el "¿Qué" al que me refiero nunca aparece  seguido de ningún otro interrogativo. No hay en el CREA, ni en mis  grabaciones, ejemplos como "*¿Qué quién cree tal cosa?, ni "*¿Qué por  qué dices eso?", ni, por supuesto aparecen nunca esos dos elementos  tónicos en el orden inverso. Eso es perfectamente lógico si el "¿Qué" es  un interrogativo, porque en español no es posible en ningún caso  acumular dos interrogativos en la posición de foco de una pregunta (al  inicio). En cambio, si ese "que" fuera de cualquiera de los otros tipos  (complementizador, relativo, adverbial), debería ser posible un  interrogativo a continuación, como ocurre en [Complementizador] "Dice  que quién ha pagado la factura." (N.B.: eso no es una pregunta);  [Relativo] "Esto es un enredo del que (< relativo), ¿qué quieres que  diga?". Naturalmente hay otra estupenda razón: esa acumulación es  particularmente imposible en este caso porque ninguna interrogativa  puede ser a la vez 'global' (= polar) y 'parcial'. En cambio nada impide  que una pregunta no polar tenga foco múltiple, como en "¿Quién llamó  primero qué a quién?", aunque sólo uno de los focos puede ser antepuesto  (en español; en búlgaro, polaco, y en otras lenguas indoeuropeas  orientales sí es posible anteponer más de un interrogativo focal). En  fin, no es lugar para dar detalles, pero el "¿Qué" sobre el que pregunto  no tiene nada que ver con los diversos "ques" átonos, ni con el "qué"  interrogativo que liga una variable (= un 'hueco'), ni con el "Qué"  seguido de elipsis de "¿Qué? ¿Estás enfadada?", ni con el "Qué" comodín  seguido de dislocación de "¿Qué vas, en avión?", "¿Qué estás, de baja?",  "¿Qué lo hiciste, con Powerpoint?", etc. Hay múltiples razones para  distinguirlos, se lo aseguro. Saludos.

Pero es que yo he *escuchado* esos (y otros) ejemplos y el "Qué" se acentúa, ! (y va sin coma/pausa, etc., etc.). Ud. habla del "que" átono de 'réplica' ('protesta'), a veces llamado 'citativo' o 'retórico', que tiene propiedades totalmente diferentes. Ese "Que" 'citativo', en pseudopreguntas a menudo autorespondidas por una oración con "Pues..." (o equivalente), es muy corriente en todas las variedades del español y no me interesa aquí. Gracias en todo caso, .


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo no estoy hablando del *que* retórico, Sibutlasi, y me da la impresión de que Erreconerre tampoco. El *que* del que hablamos pide una respuesta, no es retórico. El *que* retórico tiene una entonación diferente, por lo demás. Me resulta llamativo que aquellos para los que la construcción es habitual (Erreconerre, que procede de la zona en que se usa, y los catalanoparlantes), coincidamos en la interpretación de ese *que*: no lo sentimos interrogativo en ningún caso, por más que se oiga más o menos tónico. A la luz de la gramática catalana, es una conjunción que introduce una subordinada sustantiva de un verbo pensado, pero no formulado. Es curioso que la lectura concuerde con la interpretación de Erreconerre, mexicano. Por lo demás, si bien la frase significa lo mismo si lo excluimos, su inclusión tiene un matiz de familiaridad, de complicidad, en mi uso:

_- ¿Quieres un café?
- Sí, gracias.
- ¿Que quieres un café?
- Sí, gracias._

Un saludo


----------



## Sibutlasi

Lurrezko said:


> Tal como dice Agró, todos los ejemplos que citas más arriba son habituales en catalán y, por interferencia, en el castellano que se habla en Cataluña. Así que me suenan perfectamente naturales, pese a ser mexicanos. Pero no me parece que sea el caso de la entrada que aporta mi amigo Agró, el *que* de preguntas como _¿Que no quiere venir? Pues que se quede_, un uso que expresa algo parecido al asombro, al fastidio, etc. y que introduce una pregunta retórica. En el uso catalán (y en el castellano que se habla aquí) se dan todas las particularidades que citas. Abreviando, la respuesta que se espera es "polar": sí o no, con sus explicaciones pertinentes:
> _
> - ¿Que no quiere venir?
> - Sí que quiere, pero no puede.
> 
> - ¿Que quieres un café?
> - No, gracias, ahora no me apetece._
> 
> _- ¿Que tienes un lápiz?
> - No, no tengo ninguno._
> 
> El uso que describes me parece exactamente el mismo. No me sorprende: si te quedas un tiempo en el foro verás que no es infrecuente que usos habituales en el español de Cataluña lo sean también en América: con la partícula *que* hay otros ejemplos, precisamente.
> 
> Dicho esto, no entiendo de dónde se sigue que ese *que* deba escribirse con acento. Que no haya nada que discutir al respecto me parece discutible, perdón por la paradoja. Aunque en el tonema de la interrogación ese *que* sea levemente tónico (más que un *que* retórico, sin duda), de ello no se deduce que deba acentuarse: no es un pronombre interrogativo, es una conjunción. De hecho, con acento la frase me parece agramatical. Así se hace en catalán, en cualquier caso: la sintaxis me parece la misma en ambos idiomas.
> 
> Un saludo



Muchas gracias. No estoy familiarizado con el español que hablan los catalanes, la verdad, así que es muy posible que la misma construcción se dé en Cataluña. Sin embargo, al menos en la ortografía tradicional todos los "qués" tónicos requieren acento gráfico, y ese "qué" lo es. Otra cosa es que muchos hablantes escriban mal, como se aprecia en múltiples casos recogidos en el CREA. Por otra parte, dada la interpretación que reciben esas expresiones ese "que" NO puede ser una conjunción, porque no introduce una subordinada. Tampoco puede ser un "qué" exclamativo (porque resulta una interpretación de interrogativa polar, una 'fuerza' ilocucionaria incompatible), ni un interrogativo 'normal' (de los que vinculan una variable), porque no sigue ningún 'hueco', ni puede ser un "Qué" elíptico (cf. "¿Qué, de picos pardos?"), porque no hay pausa ni dislocación, ni puede ser un "Qué" 'expletivo'-'comodín', porque no va seguido de dislocación y además es prescindible, ni puede ser un relativo, ni un consecutivo.... No puede ser nada que el DRAE recoja. 



Cal inhibes said:


> Creo que debería haber una coma después del Qué. En Colombia se usa el Cómo, y pienso que las frases serían equivalentes:
> Cómo! ¿Ya te convenció el artista?



El uso que describe puede ser interesante o no. Si hay coma/pausa después del "¿Cómo?" no tiene nada de particular; si no hay coma/pausa es muy interesante (también para dilucidar el status del "¿Qué" de mi pregunta inicial). ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Lurrezko

Si no encuentras una explicación en ninguna gramática española, quizá te puede ser útil el sentido que tiene la frase para aquellos que la usan diariamente. Erreconerre lo interpreta como una elipsis, y así se interpreta también en catalán.

_- ¿(Será) que quieres un café? 
- No, ya me he bebido dos._

Una cosa muy diferente, de sentido y de entonación, es el *que* retórico, como venimos diciendo:
_
- ¿Que quieres un café? Pues te lo haces tú._

Que en el primer ejemplo ese *que* se pronuncie más o menos tónico, insisto, no me parece motivo concluyente para colocarle una tilde: no es un interrogativo. Pero espera más opiniones.

Un saludo


----------



## Sibutlasi

Como observo que, en vez de responder a mis preguntas, la mayoría de los usuarios prefieren discutir mi terminología (que tiene toda una teoría detrás y que no era mi propósito exponer aquí), me gustaría rogar a mis interlocutores que ignoren mi terminología y mi análisis 'descriptivo' si no les convencen y se limiten a los hechos: Los ejemplos que cito son reales y tienen las propiedades que describo en mi pregunta inicial (con terminología que pretende ser neutra). ¿Alguien puede decirme dónde más, aparte de México (y Cataluña, al parecer) se registran construcciones como esas, y, si acaso, si existen diferencias semánticas o de uso/contexto entre las versiones con y sin "Qué" en tales casos? Gracias a todos.


----------



## Sibutlasi

flljob said:


> Lo que yo oigo es un claro *qué *interrogativo, que, cuando lo oí, me sonó rarísimo.
> 
> ¿Qué no vas a ir? en lugar de ¿Que no vas a ir? La segunda denota sorpresa, la primera es una pregunta que podría sustituirse con ¿No vas a ir? La diferencia sería que con *qué* tiene un matiz de énfasis, pero el significado no cambia.
> Saludos



Muchas gracias de nuevo, "ffljob", por añadir el detalle de que la versión con "¿Qué" tiene un matiz de 'enfasis', aunque 'el significado no cambie'. ¿Podría ese 'énfasis' matizarse un poco más? ¿Expresa el hablante algo así como sorpresa, o quizá indignación a la vez que pregunta? 
¡Gracias!



Lurrezko said:


> Tal como dice Agró, todos los ejemplos que citas más arriba son habituales en catalán y, por interferencia, en el castellano que se habla en Cataluña. Así que me suenan perfectamente naturales, pese a ser mexicanos. Pero no me parece que sea el caso de la entrada que aporta mi amigo Agró, el *que* de preguntas como _¿Que no quiere venir? Pues que se quede_, un uso que expresa algo parecido al asombro, al fastidio, etc. y que introduce una pregunta retórica. En el uso catalán (y en el castellano que se habla aquí) se dan todas las particularidades que citas. Abreviando, la respuesta que se espera es "polar": sí o no, con sus explicaciones pertinentes:
> _
> - ¿Que no quiere venir?
> - Sí que quiere, pero no puede.
> 
> - ¿Que quieres un café?
> - No, gracias, ahora no me apetece._
> 
> _- ¿Que tienes un lápiz?
> - No, no tengo ninguno._
> 
> El uso que describes me parece exactamente el mismo. No me sorprende: si te quedas un tiempo en el foro verás que no es infrecuente que usos habituales en el español de Cataluña lo sean también en América: con la partícula *que* hay otros ejemplos, precisamente.
> 
> Dicho esto, no entiendo de dónde se sigue que ese *que* deba escribirse con acento. Que no haya nada que discutir al respecto me parece discutible, perdón por la paradoja. Aunque en el tonema de la interrogación ese *que* sea levemente tónico (más que un *que* retórico, sin duda), de ello no se deduce que deba acentuarse: no es un pronombre interrogativo, es una conjunción. De hecho, con acento la frase me parece agramatical. Así se hace en catalán, en cualquier caso: la sintaxis me parece la misma en ambos idiomas.
> 
> Un saludo





Lurrezko said:


> Si no encuentras una explicación en ninguna gramática española, quizá te puede ser útil el sentido  que tiene la frase para aquellos que la usan diariamente. Erreconerre  lo interpreta como una elipsis, y así se interpreta también en catalán.
> 
> _- ¿(Será) que quieres un café?
> - No, ya me he bebido dos._
> 
> Una cosa muy diferente, de sentido y de entonación, es el *que* retórico, como venimos diciendo:
> _
> - ¿Que quieres un café? Pues te lo haces tú._
> 
> Que en el primer ejemplo ese *que* se pronuncie más o  menos tónico, insisto, no me parece motivo concluyente para colocarle  una tilde: no es un interrogativo. Pero espera más opiniones.
> 
> Un saludo



Muchas gracias por sus varias, y relevantes, respuestas, Lurrezco.  Mi impericia en el uso del foro me hizo perder un par de respuestas que  intenté darle justo después de sus intervenciones, así que le respondo  ahora. 

Me quedo con el hecho de que los hablantes catalanes de  español tienen la opción de construir preguntas polares con un "Que"  tónico. Lo que me sorprende bastante es que las gramáticas de referencia  del español no recojan ese hecho, y también me sorprende no haber  encontrado ese tipo de ejemplos de catalanes en el CREA (Corpus de  Referencia del Español Actual) , aunque voy a buscar de nuevo. Ya he  dicho que los ejemplos que cité han sido literalmente escuchados y  grabados de conversaciones entre hablantes mexicanos (en películas  recientes), aunque luego he buscado en el CREA (sección oral) otros  ejemplos que no he oído yo directamente, pero sí el personal de la RAE.  Así pues, como dije, no hay duda razonable respecto a la tonicidad de  ese "¿Qué".

Entiendo que lo que a Ud. no le parece justificado es que  en ese tipo de preguntas el "¿Qué" lleve tilde, y a eso le respondo que  todos los qués tónicos llevan acento gráfico, sean interrogativos o  exclamativos, subordinadores o no, y que hay una buena razón para que  eso sea así también en este caso: si el "qué" no llevara tilde el lector  podría confundir una pregunta de las que me conciernen con una pregunta  retórica/citativa como "¿Que no tienes dinero? Pues búscate un  trabajo." Por tanto se cumple la razón fundamental que según la Academia  debe darse para mantener la tilde: distinguir dos elementos de otro  modo homófonos. Y, de hecho, cuando el CREA cita otros ejemplos de la  misma construcción, el "¿Qué" lleva tilde casi siempre, y cuando no la  lleva es obvio, por el párrafo que lo rodea, que quien ha  suministrado/transcrito el ejemplo no distingue bien los diversos "ques"  del español. Esto es frecuente en los ejemplos con "que"/"qué" de  Colombia, Bolivia y Venezuela, y menos en los de Argentina y Chile,  según recuerdo.

Por otra parte, no le parece un interrogativo, no le 'encaja', ¿verdad? Pero ahí está la cuestión, que si no es interrogativo (quizá expletivo?, quizá pleonástico?) no puede ser ninguna otra cosa hasta ahora descrita en el DRAE o las gramáticas del español (a la vista de la interpretación de la expresión como interrogativa polar), así que es un problema, sin duda. 
Pero cuando una construcción presenta un  problema que aún no se entiende, la solución lingüística científica *no*  es 'reducirla' - hacerla equivalente - a otra en la que el problema no  se presenta. Eso es 'barrer la basura debajo de la alfombra', si me  permite un anglicismo muy gráfico. 
Invocar una elipsis es un recurso  socorrido. De hecho hacia 1970 John Ross postulaba oraciones elididas delante de toda afirmación, toda pregunta, toda orden, etc., y ello  llevó a hipótesis muy artificiosas que nadie toma en serio desde hace  décadas. Hay, en todo caso, hechos que impiden analizar "¿Qué tu no tienes  trabajo?" (etc.) como preguntas elípticas en las que sólo se articule la  'subordinada', y son al menos a) que el "que" que introduce oraciones  completivas (como la de "¿Será que....?" o simplemente "¿Es que....?,  como en francés) *no* puede ser tónico en ningún caso; b) que el incremento de  tonicidad, si sobreviene, se produce siempre cuando la elipsis ocurre en  un constituyente *posterior* (cf. "Este libro es mejor > Éste [___] es mejor") pero nunca al revés; c) que no es posible elidir nada *irrecuperable*,  y si existiera en estos casos una elipsis de una oración interrogativa  superior no podrían explicarse ni la fuerza interrogativa de la  subordinada restante (una completiva no tiene fuerza interrogativa) ni  la innegable tonicidad del "Qué", y d) que, como consecuencia del  principio anterior, la elipsis debe ser unívoca, y en estos casos no  podemos saber si se ha elidido "Será" o "¿Es que" u otra cláusula  truncada que encaje, e.g., "¿Estás diciéndome...?. 
Es obvio que hay  múltiples construcciones aproximadamente equivalentes - en contextos  apropiados - a "¿Qué tu no estudias?", incluídas "¿Tú no estudias?",  "¿No estudias?", "¿Es que tú no estudias?", "¿Cómo es que tú no  estudias?", "¿Qué es, que tú no estudias?", etc., pero todas tienen  propiedades diferentes, y no es científico eximirse de averiguar qué es  ese "¿Qué" de "¿Qué tú no estudias?" etc. declarando la construcción 'equivalente' o  'derivada' (por elipsis) de otra diferente que no nos causa  problemas. Se ha hecho muchas veces, claro, especialmente en las  gramáticas tradicionales/escolares/descriptivas basadas en la intuición,  pero ningún lingüista serio acepta esas 'soluciones' hoy en día. 

Saludos cordiales, y muchas gracias de nuevo por sus respuestas.


----------



## Lurrezko

Mira, Sibutlasi, he encontrado este pequeño análisis que trata de este *que* catalán, diferenciándolo claramente del *que* retórico. El punto de partida es una pregunta cotidiana: _Que tens gana? _(¿Que tienes hambre?). Me parece interesante y bastante exhaustivo, quizá te pueda servir si lo extrapolas al español. Lamentablemente, está escrito en catalán: creo que no es difícil de entender si estás familiarizado con otras lenguas románicas, pero si tuvieras alguna duda en la lectura con mucho gusto te echo un cable por mensaje privado.

Un saludo


----------



## Sibutlasi

Lurrezko said:


> Mira, Sibutlasi, he encontrado este pequeño análisis que trata de este *que* catalán, diferenciándolo claramente del *que* retórico. El punto de partida es una pregunta cotidiana: _Que tens gana? _(¿Que tienes hambre?). Me parece interesante y bastante exhaustivo, quizá te pueda servir si lo extrapolas al español. Lamentablemente, está escrito en catalán: creo que no es difícil de entender si estás familiarizado con otras lenguas románicas, pero si tuvieras alguna duda en la lectura con mucho gusto te echo un cable por mensaje privado.
> 
> Un saludo



¡Muchísimas gracias! ¡Muy amable! He leído el trabajo de Aina Torrent-Lenzen sobre el "Que" del catalán coloquial al que me ha remitido, y lo verdaderamente interesante (para mí) es que la entonación de esas preguntas sea descendente, pues confirma que es un interrogativo - como la propia autora señala - (y que las preguntas totales son sólo preguntas parciales cuyo foco es la polaridad, una idea que se remonta a Katz & Postal 1964, aunque relegada desde entonces). De todos modos eso ocurre en catalán, no en el español hablado en Cataluña, ¿verdad? ¿O es que los castellano-parlantes de Cataluña han adoptado en su castellano ese uso del catalán coloquial? Si es así, me interesa el hecho, por supuesto, aunque en los casos que yo he registrado en el español de México la entonación es *ascendente*, como en las preguntas de polaridad del castellano. La relación entre ambos fenómenos, pues, tiene 'miga' y requiere una investigación detallada. 

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

Sibutlasi said:


> ¡Muchísimas gracias! ¡Muy amable! He leído el trabajo de Aina Torrent-Lenzen sobre el "Que" del catalán coloquial al que me ha remitido, y lo verdaderamente interesante (para mí) es que la entonación de esas preguntas sea descendente, pues confirma que es un interrogativo - como la propia autora señala - (y que las preguntas totales son sólo preguntas parciales cuyo foco es la polaridad, una idea que se remonta a Katz & Postal 1964, aunque relegada desde entonces). De todos modos eso ocurre en catalán, no en el español hablado en Cataluña, ¿verdad? ¿O es que los castellano-parlantes de Cataluña han adoptado en su castellano ese uso del catalán coloquial? Si es así, me interesa el hecho, por supuesto, aunque en los casos que yo he registrado en el español de México la entonación es *ascendente*, como en las preguntas de polaridad del castellano. La relación entre ambos fenómenos, pues, tiene 'miga' y requiere una investigación detallada.
> 
> Saludos



Sí, como te decía en mi primer mensaje, este *que* es corriente entre catalanoparlantes al hablar en español, una de tantas interferencias entre ambos idiomas. Yo mismo lo uso muchísimo, aunque soy consciente de que se trata de una catalanada. Un forero madrileño, buen amigo, siempre bromea con esta construcción, que le suena totalmente ajena y la relaciona con los catalanes que ha conocido.

En cuanto al trabajo, me llaman la atención varias cosas. Por ejemplo, el hecho de que el autor afirme que ninguna gramática catalana recoge el uso, por excesivamente coloquial, al parecer. Es cierto: la gramática de Badia, de referencia y normativa, recoge este *que* pero sin separalo de forma específica del *que* retórico. Por otro lado, es interesante el hecho de que, a pesar de que la curva sea descendente, la construcción también exige una respuesta, no es en absoluto retórica. Por último, te habrás fijado en que los autores no tildan ese *que*: quizá sea mera costumbre, pero tildarlo me duele a la vista, aunque comprendo bien las razones que aduces.

Por lo demás, la relación entre ambos fenómenos me parece de lo más interesante, sin duda.

Un saludo


----------



## flljob

No me parece que sea indignación ni sorpresa. Se parece a lo que el pronombre le agrega a los verbos: súbele, pásale. No te lo puedo explicar.

Saludos


----------



## Sibutlasi

Hola a todos.


  Hace unos días me interesaba por el status y grado de difusión fuera de México de preguntas como “¿Qué no confías en mí?”, “¿Qué no les da tantita vergüenza?” que he oído en películas mexicanas recientes, y aclaraba que ese “Qué” se pronuncia con acento, que no lleva coma ni pausa detrás, que no va asociado a ‘hueco’ alguno, y que parece opcional, pues tanto con él como sin él la interpretación de la oración es la de una pregunta de las que pueden recibir como respuesta un simple “Sí” o “No”. 


  Me intriga saber ahora si tras ese “¿Qué…” es posible invertir el sujeto y el verbo en forma personal (acompañado de la negación y clíticos átonos, en su caso), como en las preguntas sin “Qué” (cf. “¿Tú (no) tienes las llaves?” <> ¿(No) Tienes tú las llaves?).


  Como en los ejemplos con “¿Qué? que he  oído – o encontrado en el CREA - el sujeto es casi siempre pronominal y se omite,* no se ve si habría inversión o no, así que he construido unos ejemplos en los que, tomando el ejemplo atestiguado, simplemente he añadido el sujeto omitido *detrás* del verbo. Para no alargar esta consulta sólo les doy tres: 


  Ejemplo atestiguado 1: “¿Qué no lo hacen en el día?” 

  Ejemplo 1 modificado: “¿Qué no lo hacen *Uds.* en el día?”

  Ejemplo atestiguado 2: “¿Qué hacen milagros o qué?”

  Ejemplo 2 modificado: “¿Qué hacen *Uds.* milagros o qué?”

  Ejemplo atestiguado 3: “¿Qué estamos sujetos a lo que nos diga el Poder Ejecutivo?”

  Ejemplo 3 modificado: “¿Qué estamos *los disputados de esta Cámara* sujetos a lo que nos diga el Poder Ejecutivo?”



  Mi pregunta es si *esos ejemplos modificados* sonarían bien (correctos, naturales) a los hablantes mexicanos que utilizan la construcción con “¿Qué”.


  Gracias de antemano

__________
* He oído (en la película 'Arráncame la Vida') "¿Qué ya te convenció el artista?", con inversión, pero el ejemplo podría no ser un caso de inversión sujeto-verbo, sino uno de sujeto al final de la oración. Lo sería claramente si algo siguiera al sujeto, e.g., "¿Qué ya te convenció el artista *de que es mejor que yo*?". Si ese ejemplo modificado suena bien, la inversión sujeto-verbo es posible en esta construcción.


----------



## Sibutlasi

Hola a todos.

Me intriga finalmente saber qué posición ocupa ese “¿Qué” (siempre inicia la pregunta, por eso la mayúscula y el signo “¿”) en la estructura de oraciones como “¿Qué ya no confías en mí?”, por las que me interesaba en mis anteriores consultas.

Para saberlo hay que determinar si entre él y el verbo en forma personal puede aparecer un no-sujeto. Si sólo puede aparecer un sujeto (con mucha frecuencia “tú”), o un “acaso”, “¿Qué” puede estar en la misma posición que ocupan interrogativos como “cuándo”, “cómo”, “de qué”, etc. (= la de Especificador de Foco), y entonces alternaría con ellos en ella.
Si, por el contrario, entre el “¿Qué” y el verbo pudieran aparecer no-sujetos (aparte de “acaso”, la negación, o los clíticos que preceden al verbo finito), habría que suponer que ese “¿Qué” no está en la posición de Especificador de Foco, sino ‘más arriba’ (linealmente: ‘delante’).

Hay dos tipos de frases que podrían ocupar el Especificador de Foco y de ese modo interponerse entre el “¿Qué” y el verbo finito. Uno son los interrogativos (“cuándo”, “desde cuándo”, “de qué”, etc.), y los ejemplos cruciales, por tanto, serían del tipo (1):*




¿Qué desde cuándo os veis tú y ella a mis espaldas?
 
Si expresiones como (1) (también con otros interrogativos, claro) sonaran bien a los hablantes mexicanos que utilizan preguntas con “¿Qué”, podríamos concluir que el “¿Qué” no ocupa la posición de especificador de Foco, sino otra superior, y sería una manifestación audible de lo que solía llamarse un ‘Complementizador’ y ahora un Especificador de ‘Fuerza [Ilocucionaria]’ (perdonen estos pocos tecnicismos ya inocentes, espero).

Sin embargo, ese argumento tiene un punto flaco, y es que, si expresiones como (1) *no* suenan bien, no podemos concluir nada acerca de la posición de “¿Qué”. Como en español es imposible acumular dos interrogativos ante el verbo, y además ninguna pregunta puede ser a la vez ‘total’ (> polar) y ‘parcial’, la anomalía de (1) podría deberse a esas dos causas y sería trivialmente predecible.

Conviene, pues, examinar también otros posibles ocupantes de la posición de Especificador de Foco, por ejemplo ‘focos naturales’ como “Ni x” o “Hasta x”, que determinan la inversión del verbo (cf. “¡Ni un céntimo daría yo por esa birria de coche!”, “¡Hasta en los cementerios hacen estos jovencitos sus botellones!”).

Los ejemplos cruciales a estos efectos serían del tipo (2-3)[Contexto: Cura oye ruido por la noche en el cementerio y sorprende a unos jóvenes bebiendo y armando jaleo por entre las tumbas], o bien (4) [Contexto: vecino irritado se asoma a reprender a juerguistas nocturnos]:



¿Qué ni a los muertos respetan Uds.?
¿Qué hasta en los cementerios hacen Uds. sus juerguecitas?
¿Qué ni a las tres de la mañana puede uno dormir en este barrio? (Etc.)
 
*Pregunta*: ¿Suenan las expresiones (1), por un lado, y (2-4), por el otro, ‘bien’ a los hablantes mexicanos que utilizan preguntas como “¿Qué no confías en mí?” o no?

Gracias de antemano
______
*En el CREA he encontrado ejemplos como “¿Qué qué trae?”, “¿Qué cómo lo sé?”, “¿Qué por qué le doy tanta importancia a la virginidad?”, pero en varios casos el contexto sugiere que se trata de “ques” átonos ‘citativos’ que el sujeto hablante/transcriptor de los ejemplos ha escrito mal.


----------



## juandiego

Hola, Sibutlasi.

Observo que, por motivos de entonación, no te convencían las interpretaciones de un "que" conjuntivo con la principal omitida ni la de pronombre interrogativo en pregunta previa e independiente que, digamos, prepara al oyente para un contexto interrogativo que se plantea de inmediato. Siendo así, ¿cuál crees que es el valor que tiene?

Si comprendo bien por donde vas, por tratarse de preguntas polares, parecería que sugieres que dicho "qué" es una especie de _pro-adverbio _interrogativo (adverbio relativo polar) que cuestiona y representa la respuesta polar en la pregunta, o sea, representa al _sí _o _no_; algo como:
_¿Sí o no que ni a los muertos respetan ustedes?_ = _¿*Qué *ni a los muertos respetan ustedes?_

¿Es ésta tu interpretación?


----------



## flljob

Aunque no vivo en una zona en donde se use ese "qué" expletivo (creo que es el término que mejor lo definiría), a mí suenan perfectamente bien las tres últimas. Tu primera oración 1 (quitando el hecho de que los mexicanos usamos ustedes en lugar de vosotros) a mí me suena completamente loca.


----------



## flljob

Siempre he oído estas preguntas con el sujeto omitido. Las dos últimas me suenan bien, aunque con un sujeto innecesario. La primera, modificada, podría completar una información que se está dando: 
nosotros así lo hacemos ¿qué ustedes no lo hacen en el día? (sin inversión me suena mejor, aunque con la inversión del sujeto también es posible).

Saludos


----------



## nocturnoinvernal

Saludos.

Todos sus ejemplos me son del todo conocidos.

Buen día.


----------



## nocturnoinvernal

Saludos.

¿Qué desde cuándo...? No me suena familiar. En su lugar sería _*¿Qué ya tiene (tiempo) que tú y ella se ven a mis espaldas?

*_Las opciones 1-3 siguientes sí me son muy conocidas.

Buen día.


----------



## Sibutlasi

flljob said:


> Aunque no vivo en una zona en donde se use ese "qué" expletivo (creo que es el término que mejor lo definiría), a mí suenan perfectamente bien las tres últimas. Tu primera oración 1 (quitando el hecho de que los mexicanos usamos ustedes en lugar de vosotros) a mí me suena completamente loca.



¡Muy amable, flljob, muchas gracias! Me tranquiliza que mi ejemplo (construido) (1) suene mal; es lo que esperaba: si "¿Qué" tiene la función que sospecho, es lógico que no sea posible acumular un operador interrogativo de polaridad y otro de tiempo-duración (o cualquier otro), por razones que citaba en mi consulta. Que, en cambio, el "¿Qué" concurra con focos naturales, precediéndolos, como en mis tres últimos ejemplos, también confirma mis sospechas: si otros hablantes están de acuerdo significa que el "¿Qué" está en la zona superior de la cláusula, como operador de Fuerza Ilocucionaria, y no en el Especificador de Foco, como sospechaba. Queda por aclarar si añade algún matiz o no; partiendo de los constextos, yo intuía un posible matiz de protesta o escándalo del hablante, pero las respuestas hasta ahora no han sido concluyentes. Si no añade nada, es un expletivo, pero distinto del "qué" de "¿Qué has venido, en coche?" (que yo prefiero llamar "Qué comodín", porque es obligatorio). 

Saludos


----------



## Sibutlasi

nocturnoinvernal said:


> Saludos.
> 
> ¿Qué desde cuándo...? No me suena familiar. En su lugar sería _*¿Qué ya tiene (tiempo) que tú y ella se ven a mis espaldas?
> 
> *_Las opciones 1-3 siguientes sí me son muy conocidas.
> 
> Buen día.



Muy amable por su parte. Se lo agradezco mucho. Como podrá ver en mi respuesta a ffljob #2 (que no repetiré aquí para evitar redundancias), esos resultados son los que esperaba, confirman mis intuiciones. La alternativa que propone para mi ejemplo artificial (1) no la conocía (en España usaríamos "hace tiempo que..."), pero es una construcción con "¿Qué" canónica y no sirve de diagnóstico crucial para aclarar el problema que me preocupaba aquí. Muchas gracias, y saludos.


----------



## Sibutlasi

flljob said:


> Siempre he oído estas preguntas con el sujeto omitido. Las dos últimas me suenan bien, aunque con un sujeto innecesario. La primera, modificada, podría completar una información que se está dando:
> nosotros así lo hacemos ¿qué ustedes no lo hacen en el día? (sin inversión me suena mejor, aunque con la inversión del sujeto también es posible).
> 
> Saludos



¡Muchas gracias, flljob! Sé que en el español de Centroamérica y Caribe la mayoría/muchos de los hablantes prescinden de la inversión en las preguntas directas de tipo 'parcial' introducidas por operadores QU-, así que no me extraña que ocurra igual con una pregunta total que, excepcionalmente, también parece llevar un operador QU (nuestro famoso "Qué"). En España no es frecuente prescindir de la inversión tras un operador QU, aunque bastantes hablantes lo hacen tras "¿Por qué", "¿Desde cuando?", "¿A santo de qué?" y algunas otras frases parecidas. Entre los hablantes de mi entorno y edad, sin embargo, la inversión es imprescindible excepto cuando el interrogativo QU funciona como sujeto (lo que 'neutraliza' la oposición sujeto<>foco y deshace el contexto en el que la inversión es posible: el verbo no puede preceder a un foco-QU). En cualquier caso, lo importante es que la inversión sujeto-verbo sea posible. La omisión de sujetos consabidos no afecta a la esencia del asunto (salvo en que impide ver si hay inversión o no, claro).

Saludos


----------



## Sibutlasi

nocturnoinvernal said:


> Saludos.
> 
> Todos sus ejemplos me son del todo conocidos.
> 
> Buen día.



¡Muchísimas gracias, nocturnoinvernal! Parece confirmarse, pues, que las expresiones con "¿Qué" sobre las que consultaba admiten la inversión característica de todas las preguntas.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Sibutlasi

juandiego said:


> Hola, Sibutlasi.
> 
> Observo que, por motivos de entonación, no te convencían las interpretaciones de un "que" conjuntivo con la principal omitida ni la de pronombre interrogativo en pregunta previa e independiente que, digamos, prepara al oyente para un contexto interrogativo que se plantea de inmediato. Siendo así, ¿cuál crees que es el valor que tiene?
> 
> Si comprendo bien por donde vas, por tratarse de preguntas polares, parecería que sugieres que dicho "qué" es una especie de _pro-adverbio _interrogativo (adverbio relativo polar) que cuestiona y representa la respuesta polar en la pregunta, o sea, representa al _sí _o _no_; algo como:
> _¿Sí o no que ni a los muertos respetan ustedes?_ = _¿*Qué *ni a los muertos respetan ustedes?_
> 
> ¿Es ésta tu interpretación?



Hola juandiego.

Ya puedes disculparme, pero escribí, y creí haber enviado, una respuesta a esta pregunta hace días y resulta que no debí hacerlo, porque no la veo por ninguna parte (¿?)[Ya me ha pasado otras veces]. No tengo copia de aquel texto, pero te decía aproximadamente que intuyes bien. Efectivamente sospecho que ese "¿Qué" es un operador de Fuerza Ilocucionaria (aproximadamente un antiguo 'Comp', como un "si" pero con 'fuerza' interrogativa) con alcance sobre toda la cláusula y foco en el especificador de Polaridad. Por eso no vemos ningún 'hueco' detrás: si la Polaridad es positiva no 'falta' nada; si es negativa vemos un "no". Los ejemplos que he propuesto en los hilos II y III, y sus respuestas, permiten descartar que esté en el Especificador de Foco, así que debe estar más 'arriba'. 
Saludos cordiales


----------



## nocturnoinvernal

Sibutlasi said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> En el español de Méjico (y no sólo en registro coloquial, también en el  lenguaje parlamentario y literario, según el CREA) es correcto formular  preguntas como las de (1):*
> 
> (1)   a. ¿Qué (acaso) tienes miedo de morirte? ("Qué" + "acaso" es muy frecuente)
> b. ¿Qué ya te convenció el artista?
> c. ¿Qué tú se lo dijiste a mi papá? etc.
> d. ¿Qué tú te acuestas con ella?
> e. ¿Qué tú ya no me quieres?
> f. ¿Qué tú no tienes nada que hacer?
> g. ¿Qué no comes helado cuando estás nerviosa?
> h. ¿Qué no confías en mí?
> i. ¿Qué (acaso) no era el amor de tu vida?
> j. ¿Qué no les da tantita vergüenza? Etc.
> 
> Hechos a tener en cuenta en este tipo de construcción:
> 
> a) el "Qué" lleva acento, como un interrogativo; no es un "que"  citativo/retórico (cf. "¿Que necesitas dinero? Pues trabaja"), ni un  complementizador, ni el "Qué" expletivo/comodín de "¿Qué vas, en  avión?";
> b) *no *hay pausa  alguna entre ese "Qué" y lo que le sigue;
> c) lo que sigue al "Qué" es una estructura *sin *'huecos',distinta  de la de e.g. "¿Qué quieres tomar__?" (cf. "Quieres tomar un café?"  "*Quieres tomar___?", "*¿Qué quieres tomar un café?");
> d) lo que sigue al "Qué" puede por sí mismo  constituir una pregunta  'polar' (= de las que se responden con un "Sí", "No", o  equivalentes),  por lo que el "Qué" *parece *redundante;
> e) la estructura "¿Qué [+ predicación]?" también se interpreta a su vez en conjunto como una pregunta de polaridad;
> f) finalmente, no *parece *haber diferencia semántica ni de uso entre las versiones con y sin el "Qué".
> 
> *Pregunta* *1*: ¿Se utilizan construcciones con esas propiedades también en *otros *países de Hispanoamérica?
> *Pregunta 2*: ¿Es cierto lo que se aventura en f), o realmente hay diferencia entre las versiones con y sin "Qué"?
> 
> Saludos
> _______
> 
> *Por cierto, hay en este foro una pregunta relacionada, del usuario "añosluz" (Nov. 2012), a la que no se dio en su día ninguna respuesta verdaderamente relevante.



También he oído esto:

¿_*Qué es que*_ no te lo comentó? como ¿Qué no te lo comento? Pero es menos común que cuando "qué" va solo.

Aquí la forma "qué es que", con un significado de "qué acaso", no no tiene nada ver con el "dizque / que es que". En lo particular "qué es que", me parece más formal que "qué"

¿*Qué es que / qué* no ya antes se había abierto unos hilos similares a éste?

Saludos.


----------



## Sibutlasi

nocturnoinvernal said:


> También he oído esto:
> 
> ¿_*Qué es que*_ no te lo comentó? como ¿Qué no te lo comento? Pero es menos común que cuando "qué" va solo.
> 
> Aquí la forma "qué es que", con un significado de "qué acaso", no no tiene nada ver con el "dizque / que es que". En lo particular "qué es que", me parece más formal que "qué"
> 
> ¿*Qué es que / qué* no ya antes se había abierto unos hilos similares a éste?
> 
> Saludos.



Hola nocturnoinvernal, 

¡Es muy amable! Las construcciones de ese tipo, con ¿Qué es que..."? o "¿Cómo es que...?" sin embargo, son frecuentes en español en general. La primera me interesaría (a los efectos de que se trata aquí) si NO hay pausa/coma + ligera cadencia de entonación tras el "¿Qué es". Si la(s) hay, se trata de un "Qué" interrogativo expletivo o mejor 'comodín', pues es obligatorio, ya estudiado. ¿Faltan la pausa/coma y la ligera cadencia de entonación?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:

Yo veo el origen de ese uso en una conexión de dos oraciones por elisión de la puntuación debida al habla coloquial relajada: «¿Qué? ¿[Acaso] ya no confías en mí?». 

He oído a uno que otro colombiano usarla; estoy seguro que es por influencia de los libretistas mexicanos y los doblajes mexicanos.

Yo escribiría una coma para hacer que la oración combinada fuera más fácil de leer como la dicen los mexicanos: «¿Qué, ya no confías en mí?».

Ese «¿qué?» termina significando lo mismo que «¿Acaso?», «¿Es que...?» o «¿Qué quieres decir? ¿Que...?».

Saludos,


----------



## Jaime Bien

Yo también he oído los casos que expone _Sibutlasi_ en series de televisión. Yo siempre lo he interpretado como un "qué" enfático que no aporta nada más al significado de la pregunta. En realidad se podría dividir en un "qué" inicial enfático seguido de la verdadera pregunta, o también como una especie de "*Es verdad que*..." o "*Cómo es que*...", señalando incredulidad o tal vez extrañeza, perplejidad o curiosidad por conocer la respuesta.


----------



## Aviador

Yo creo que ese _que_ tónico es una frase independiente: _¿Qué?¿Ya no confías en mí?_; _¿Qué, ya no confías en mí?_ No logro encontrarle sentido de otra forma.


----------



## matealrey

Y si es un STop en vez de un SFuerza? 
Porque para mí puede existir: Me dijo que qué ya no confías en mí o -¿Qué ya no confías en mí?/¿Qué?/-¿Que qué ya no confías en mí?


----------

